# Ebay/Autotrader scams



## munchie (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi to all 
Sorry if this is a long posting but please persevere it could save you money.
Please be aware that there is a very lucrative scam currently being operated on ebay regarding what appears to be towards the lower price market. I was allegedely purchasing a 1992 Hymer for a bargain price so was already very suspicious it went as follows:-

bid on item it then disappeared from ebay contacted directly by seller saying they were having account trouble they then tried to set up a payment system through ebay buyer protection it was only our diligence of contacting ebay every step of the way that stopped us parting with our money.
The emails were very convincing other than they did not come through my ebay account.

The scammers appear to use the same sort of tactic here is what I had sent :-

Hello,
The motorhome is still for sale. Immaculate condition, no damages, nothing to worry about. All necessary documents available. My current location is Scotland due to my work commitments. If this is going to be a quick sale, I will let it go for £4,500 delivered at my costs.
The deal will go strictly according to eBay Buyer Protection rules and policy.
Thank you

This then moves onto this after asking to view:-
I had some troubles with the fees payment and I had to end the ad. I spoke with eBay and we still have their support if you agree to proceed. Its still for sale.
Fees were finally paid which make us eligible to proceed. Due to my location and since view is not an option I have requested personal support and I was approved to use Buyer Protection Program. Here is how the process works:

- you give me your full name and shipping address
- I start the transaction with the eBay,
- they send further payment instructions,
- you have to pay for the item to eBay to secure the funds,
- they confirm me that they received the funds,
- I deliver the motorhome,
- you receive the motorhome,
- they send me the money.

Everything is covered by eBay. I will get paid only after you confirm that you received the motorhome in good order.
Let me know if this is acceptable. Thank you

Then this arrives to set up payment :-

Done eBay have sent all details necessary to proceed, check your email folders also junk email folder, due to internet traffics their invoices may be caught there.
Thank you

After this I offer to pay by cash:-

It has to be done to eBay by bank when your funds are cleared then I prefer delivery will be easier for me I hope thats fine.

This is the fake invoice:-

eBay sent this message to Andrew Munn.
Your registered name is included to show this message originated from eBay.

Your invoice for eBay purchases - Hymer Motorhome with scooterbike rack 1993

http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/6753/jtmq94.gif Invoice for VPP Transaction Case ID #14ESC3VL5 between Alison Neale, as the Seller and Andrew M*****, as the Buyer. Please follow our instructions to complete the transaction safely.

http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/tbx/squares.gif Seller: 
Name: Alison Neale
Address: 76B Strathern Road
Dundee, Angus
DD5 1PH
Scotland

http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/tbx/squares.gif Buyer: 
Name: 
Address:

http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/tbx/squares.gif Transaction Details:

http://thumbs.ebaystatic.com/pict/290625119990.jpg

Case ID: #14ESC3VL5
Date: 10.29.2011
Status: Payment Pending
Item titled: Hymer Motorhome with scooterbike rack 1993
Buy It Now Price £4,500.00
Quantity Sold: 1
Insurance: YES
Delivery: Delivery details will be provided by seller after payment.
Shipping to*:

*Please check the details for an accurate delivery in order to avoid delays.

Payment must be submitted via Bank Transfer to the eBay Financing Center Agent Bank account in charge of this transaction. The payment will be secured until the Buyer receives, inspects and accepts the vehicle. Or, if it will be the case a full refund is given to the Buyer.

http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/tbx/squares.gif eBay Financing Center Agent*:
Beneficiary: R. Hustiuc
Bank Name: Barclays
Account no: 63902390
Sort Code:

20-29-77
City: London
Country:
United Kingdom

*The Bank Wire transfer will be sent using this name and address.

http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/tbx/squares.gif Payment:
Invoice #14ESC3VL5

Subtotal: £4,500.00
Shipping(Free): £0.00

Deposit: £0.00
Total: £4,500.00

http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/tbx/squares.gif How to make the payment http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/tbx/squares.gif
http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/asteriskG_10x10.gif Send the payment using eBay Financing Center Agent's bank account (found below) as payment details.
http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/asteriskG_10x10.gif E-mail us*

the following payment information:
- Case ID or Invoice #
- Copy of the bank receipt
http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/asteriskG_10x10.gif Fax* the Bank transfer payment receipt to eBay Financing Center Department at:

+44 (0)207 504 8111 
*We strongly recommend that you confirm the payment by both e-mail and fax.

http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/tbx/squares.gif Important Notice http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/tbx/squares.gif
For security reasons please DO NOT release the payment details to the Seller or any other unauthorized person.

http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/tbx/bullet.gif All the transaction, payment and personal information is considered confidential and will not be released under any circumstances.
http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/tbx/bullet.gif Vehicle Purchase Protection program security measures are constantly reviewed and modified given evolving circumstances globally.
http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/tbx/bullet.gif Our main and constant priority is the safety of our customers.
Bank Wire transfers can be submitted with the help of your banking institution. To send a wire transfer, you need to have the following information:

- Beneficiary (person to whom the wire is being sent)
- The receiving bank's Sort Code and name of the bank
- Account number of beneficiary
- Location of the receiving bank.

http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/myebay/bullet.gif 
When payment is received, it will be verified and secured into a non-interest bearing trust account. Payment verification process usually takes less than 24 hours. After payment is secured, the Seller is authorized to deliver the vehicle.The Seller has 3 business days to send the Buyer and eBay Motors Customer Support the tracking number of the shipment. If no tracking number is provided, a full refund is immediately sent to the Buyer.
http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/myebay/bullet.gif 
The Buyer receives the vehicle and has 5 business days to inspect it. If it is complete and as described, the Buyer should accept the vehicle. If he refuses the vehicle, the Buyer must ship the vehicle back to the Seller within 3 business days.
http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/myebay/bullet.gif 
After the inspection period is over, the Buyer must contact eBay Financing Center Customer Support with the result of the inspection. If the Buyer refuses the vehicle, the refund will be sent to the Buyer after the tracking number for the returned shipment is verified. If the vehicle is accepted, eBay Financing Center Department submits the payment directly to the Seller within 3 business days.

http://pics.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/tbx/squares.gif Help
http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/6753/jtmq94.gif 
For any questions please E-mail us.

Thank you,
eBay Financing Center Customer Support
Vehicle Purchase Protection Program

Copyright © 2011 eBay Inc. All Rights Reserved. Designated trademarks and brands are the property of their respective owners. Use of this Web site constitutes acceptance of the eBay User Agreement and Privacy Policy

At this point I emailed that I was sat on Strathern Road and would pay cash only 76B did not appear to exist since then silence no more emails.

Using free internet search bank details traced back to Leicester via London.This made me inquisitive to the advert in Autotrader.

I thought this was the end of it but looking on autotrader last night came accross an ad too good to be true located only 40 miles from me could again be Leicester so I decided to email it and not surprisingly was confronted with a similar story :-

I am selling this motorhome because my brigade will deploy for 6 months to Afghanistan. I'm under enormous time pressure cause I need to sell it fast, before November 18th that being the reason for selling it so low. It is in perfect condition inside and out, never involved in accidents. From the beginning I must say that the motorhome has all the documents and license plates. I've never smoked in it, and I want to sell it to a serious person.

It is still available for sale if interested, price as stated in the ad £7,200. The car is in Barry Budden Camp - Dundee, Scotland, UK in a military base, and in case it gets sold I will take care of shipping. Let me know if you are interested, email back.

Thanks for your interest,

SGM. Lisa Yates, ( 86th BCT )

Further question and I got this:-

Hello,

I've told you, at this moment I am in Dundee, Scotland, UK in a military base, getting ready for Afghanistan (I hope for the last time). I'm doing a special training program each day and I am not allowed to get out of the unit or give calls whenever I want. The shipping will take 2 to 3 days depending on your location and it's not a problem because I can do it at no cost for you. Because it is a large transaction, we will complete the deal only using an authorized third part like Google Checkout coz I already prearranged the whole process with them, using their Google Safe Pay Solutions (bank-to-bank wire transfer) for vehicles.

The money will be sent to Google Checkout, before you will receive the vehicle. So, you will deposit the payment directly into the Google Checkout agent's bank account in United Kingdom, either online or at most banks and they will hold and secure your money during the entire transaction. I repeat, they will hold and insure your money until receipt of the vehicle in good condition and will release the funds to us only after you decide to keep the vehicle and you register it, into your name. You will have an inspection period of 7 days. In this time you can check, test and inspect the vehicle. If by any reason (the vehicle has any hidden damages or is not like I describe it) you can reject the deal. In this case Google Checkout will refund you totally and they will ship the vehicle back.

Let me know your shipping details (your full name, full address and home phone number) so I can open a transaction case with Google Checkout and declare you as buyer. They will contact you with further information regarding payment and shipping.

Regards,

SGM. Lisa Yates ( 86th BCT )

The advert had instantly gone from autotrader so I do not know if I can report to them or not. I was also surprised how it could also happen with autotrader I guess scams work everywhere.

These people seem to be using Dundee and that address on several scams and people have lost money

the names used are

Name: Jane Neale
Address: 76B Strathern Road
Dundee, Angus
DD5 1PH
Scotland

Name: Albert Neale
Address: 76B Strathern Road
Dundee, Angus
DD5 1PH
Scotland

Name: Juliette Jones
Address: 76B Strathern Road
Dundee, Angus
DD5 1PH
Scotland

This is a site where I learnt the magnitude of their scam:-

http://www.scamwarners.com/forum/vi...sid=1e9a9b966e74f3632e0b20a61fa9462a&start=30

I hope this stops anybody on site getting done and it is back to the drawing board for me looking for my first motorhome.

Thanks if you persevered I tried to be as short as I could with this.

Andy


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

There are also the reverse scams where they are happy to buy something valuable and easily disposed of without seeing it as a "Surprise present for my father in Scotland" "I'm unable to view it because I am working off-shore at the moment, but I really like it as it's just what he wants".


I reply with "Ohh setting things up the way you want will require quite a bit of advance expenditure on fees" "If you send me £50 by Western Union as a gesture of good faith toward those costs I'll get started"

That usually ensures they don't reply.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I suppose the phrase "we will pay for shipping" will raise a few eyebrows - it would cost a few bob to get a MH from Dundee to somewhere in Southern England for instance.  . If it was a smaller item then it wouldn't be unusual, maybe a scam that has been used for other stuff has been applied to MH's / Cars?


----------



## munchie (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks Stanner

I hadn't seen that one before but a great way of dealing with them they are not likely to part with money that they no doubt did not earn anyway.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Munchie.

Ray.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

With all due respect to all concerned, am I the only one who can spot these scams a mile away?

You should never part with any money (not even a deposit) until you have *personally inspected* every area of the vehicle, done all the necessary checks and are happy with every aspect of the sale with no doubts whatsoever.

Any offer to have it delivered / exchange of money prior to the above and you're asking for trouble.

If you want a 'Genuine Bargain' especially at the cheaper end of the spectrum then ideally you want to have the cash ready to go and be prepared to jump in the car and travel at a moments notice before anybody else gets there. I've been gazumped enough times even after leaving deposits when the seller has been made a higher offer from someone turning up with the full balance in cash.

Even then you can't be sure. Only 18mts ago I drove 250 miles (round trip) after work on a Thursday evening to buy a car for my girlfriend from a genuine Police Officer no less to find it was so freshly accident damaged that you could put your fingernail through the paint drips on the underside of the front bumper and the front doors were catching on the B pillars :roll: Full Details of that Story


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't argue with your logic and suggestions Addie.

Maybe I have been lucky or just very trusting. I did lose £750k. to a bonefide licensed IFA but I have managed to buy a couple of vehicles sight unseen including my present Hobby.

I guess when you get into a dialogue with the seller and you are happy with the phone number and address, you can get a feeling.

Ray.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*scammers*

I am very streetwise having run my own retail shops and market stalls for 40 years!Just when I think I've seen it all another scam comes along.I replied to an advert for a Herald motorhome on Ebay.Low mileage,immaculate,just what we wanted!We then got an email from the seller to say he was a frenchman who had returned to France with the vehicle.He supplied the reg nos and invited me toHPI it which would prove it was'nt stolen etc.As it what was what we wanted I said I would fly to Paris to see the vehicle!I was then told it was with the shippers.The mileage was similer to one I had seen in MMM.I found the advert and went on the Dealers website.Low and behold all the pictures where the same as the ones the "frenchman"Had in his advert and of course the mileage was the same.I rang the Dealer and he said he had sold it but it was still at their premises having a pre delivery check.I contacted Ebay who with drew the advert but I still wonder if anyone had sent the deposit that he wanted!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We had a very similar experience when we were looking for another van...the first one was advertised through an ebay shop..turned out they had hacked the shops site..

same sort of emails about only paying through ebay etc etc..even sent a scanned picture of his passport which I have included further down

then the van disappeared off ebay and he said that the buyer wanted to put his car in part ex...for the van

we then rang ebay and they said they had removed the listing and advised us not to go ahead with the sale...that was the first one

the second one we went after...well I emailed the seller to ask the length of the van as we haven't got a large drive..the asnwer to that was

1st the van was taken off ebay
2nd the seller emailed me to say that it was not their van and they had never owned the van

another ebay shop...their account had been hacked also


3rd attempt...yippee that was genuine..I rang to ask the postcode and Reg no. for insurance purposes and looked on google maps and the van was sat on his drive so he had it for around 3 years which is what he said

a nice bloke...even rang the week after we picked it up to make sure we were happy before he banked the money

I would still be very careful buying one off ebay...and only ask a question throiugh ebay as a copy goes to the account holders personal email...which is what alerted them to the scam in the first place....


Anne


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Anne, I think there is a clue in the name on the passport. Mooney = zero money.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

andrewball1000 said:


> Anne, I think there is a clue in the name on the passport. Mooney = zero money.


 your dead right there

:lol: :lol: :lol:

if you type the name in google it comes up with some sort of preacher in USA

and he even looks like him..another clue..
8O 8O

Anne


----------



## iamaminx (May 21, 2012)

*The Dundee Scam*

Thank you for placing the scam details on here. You have just saved me 5k. 
I have woken over the last 3 nights over a too good to be true deal and after an extensive searching on the net, tiny things didn't add up. Then your letter popped up and it hit me in the face. I was about to settle monies today. Needless to say I have now pulled out.

A MASSIVE thank you for writing this.


----------



## munchie (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi iamaminx
Glad this has been of help to you and stopped you parting with any money .
I have come across a spanish con since and thought I would Have a quick enquiry as to how to proceed to get more details to post :-


Hello Richard and sorry for my late answer,
I know that you have many choices on eBay and I appreciate that you contacted me. First I have to let you know that I've earlier ended my ebay auction because some "serious buyers" that wanted to buy my motorhome, but in the end they did not have the money to pay for it... So the motorhome is still for sale.
I recently got separated from my wife. I also own a holiday house in Spain, Cadiz and I was forced to have moved here, the van is also here with me, I took it with me because we had to many things to carry.
The camper was gently used by me and my ex. wife only and it is in perfect conditions, is still registered in United Kingdom as you can see plate numbers from the photos !
Excellent condition, the bodywork is immaculate, no scratches, dents or hidden defects as well as the interior in excellent. I'm the registered keeper after the divorce and there is no outstanding finance on the motorhome, also the motorhome comes with a full service history.
Pick-up is available also. Shipping from Cadiz can be arranged at a very best value (maximum 700 pounds and half it will be covered by me), so the price for my motorhome is 5,400 + 350(half of the delivery)= 5,750.00 !
I want this transaction to be as smooth as possible so I will only close the sale trough eBay for our own protection.
Anyway if you are really interested in this motorhome and you need more photos or details, please reply because I have a lot of interested customers!
I look forward to hearing from you soon.
Sincerely Syd 

This scam also turns up on scamwarners as one they have been using with some success so they are very much still at it not just on ebay but using many other sites I guess the motto is buyer research and buyer beware.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

munchie said:


> Hi to all
> Sorry if this is a long posting but please persevere it could save you money.
> Please be aware that there is a very lucrative scam currently being operated on ebay regarding what appears to be towards the lower price market. I was allegedely purchasing a 1992 Hymer for a bargain price so was already very suspicious it went as follows:-
> 
> ...


Your fraudster could be this Romanian lady:

http://ro-ro.facebook.com/roxana.hustiuc

Colin


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

ALWAYS remember the trusted adage

"If it looks too good to be true, it IS too good to be true"

I had some turkey trying to buy a MH off me some years ago now.The usual guff about "Just what I want" "I dont need to see it" "My car has broken down, please can you bring it to Manchester, cash waiting" etc etc

I replied with "Its here, if you are interested come and get it, ONLY form of payment will be by going into a branch of YOUR bank and getting them to complete a bank transfer"

Never heard another peep, I wonder why, they seemed such NICE people :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Scam*

Hi Addie , out interest how good a price was this car ? And when you saw the advert did you think that is almost to good to be true !
If the parkers guide /glasses guide stated £6k and was advertised at £4k that sort of thing

Know the feeling well as I have looked at many cars where the seller has told enormous whoppers and I play the game of pointing out all the un mentioned points , knowing it has completely wasted my time, but at least ensure they know that I know.

The flip side of the coin is where I have sold a specialist car ( Honda powered mini) and had to settle for a figure that was acceptable to me, solely on cost of build and parts etc ( don't ask)

I still stand by the saying if something seems too good to be true it normally is and even the most savvy people get caught out once or twice in a life time.


----------

